# Power of the nature



## Emituuli

Help please. Cual será traducción correcto para Power of the nature? 

El poder de la naturalesa or
El poder de la natura

Gracias


----------



## Bevj

Welcome to the forum.
Please give us the complete sentence and explain what the phrase in English is supposed to represent.
'The power of _the_ nature' does not sound cirrect in English.


----------



## Emituuli

Solo necesito saber cual es la forma correcta de escribirlo en catalán, es el nombre de un plato de comida para una competición, el nombre es:
"El poder de la naturalesa" o "El poder de la natura".. 
MUCHAS GRACIAS

Y saber cuál es la regla, si es uno u otro. 
GRACIAS OTRA VEZ


----------



## Agró

Emituuli said:


> Help please. *¿*Cu*á*l será *la *traducción correct*a* para Power of the nature?
> 
> El poder de la naturalesa or
> El poder de la natura
> 
> Gracias


Son sinónimos; "natura" es quizá más poético que "naturalesa". O eso me parece.


----------



## Xiscomx

Tratándose de dar nombre a un plato de comida, yo apostaría por cualquiera de las siguientes, por orden de preferencia:
Força natural; La força de la natura; La força de la naturalesa.


----------



## Penyafort

If it's for a dish, I concur with Xiscomx that_ La força de la natura_ sounds better.


----------



## Emituuli

Penyafort said:


> If it's for a dish, I concur with Xiscomx that_ La força de la natura_ sounds better.


Gracias por sus respuestas, pero lo que quiero saber es si ambas son correctas o no. Si alguna no lo fuera, cual es la regla gramática? Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Dymn

Sí, ambas son correctas. Lo puedes ver en el diccionario (click) como _naturalesa _redirige a _natura_. Yo también prefiero _natura_, de hecho _naturalesa _lo suelo reservar al sentido de la esencia de algo (_la naturalesa d'un conflicte_ por ejemplo). Pero eso, que son ambas correctas y básicamente sinónimas.


----------



## Emituuli

Ok. Muchas gracias!


----------

